# Olive Serie 'V' Lancero......WOW!!



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I no I should of let these rest from the long trip from the US, but I couldnt resist. I had to torch one straight away and WOW, what a smoke. Even tho this cigar had been on a long journey it burned perfectly with no problems (probably due to the humipak Mike packed them with  ) This is a truly great smoke. I have smoked the 'V' Belicoso (Which is an awesome smoke) but this was much better, the flavours were so crisp and clean. Im usually into larger ring gauges but because of everyone saying how good these are, I got a couple. And Im extremely glad I did. And I cant believe this smoke lasted me 1.5 hours!! What a truly awesome smoke :biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Mmmmm. I have a couple of them, soon I think they will meet their demise.......


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I knew this thread was yours before I even opened it. Good job on the review.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> I knew this thread was yours before I even opened it. Good job on the review.


 How did you know?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The V Lancero is a great smoke!!! BTW I love the ashtray!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

sofaman said:


> The V Lancero is a great smoke!!! BTW I love the ashtray!


Thanks  It really needs a good clean :lol:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

You just couldn't wait eh...:biggrin:....I guess I may have to light mine up tonight.


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have one resting....can't wait...


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice! Did you do anything to repair the wrapper before lighting? I've had this happen too many times before.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i never had the lancero, but oliva v is oh so good


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

PMM88Jr said:


> Nice! Did you do anything to repair the wrapper before lighting? I've had this happen too many times before.


Patrick, no I didnt do anything to try and fix the problem. I juts smoked through it and it was fine. it just got abit battled scarred from the journey. But I no you can use pectin to repair the wrapper. Check out this video http://www.************.com/04/06/2008/repairing-a-damaged-cigar-with-pectin/


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I love the lancero. This cigar has become one of my favorites by far.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad you finally got one Matt! It sucks you had to come all the way to the US to get them.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a great smoke


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one long smoke...very tasty/nice pics


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so glad I still have 30 of them left in my box...LOL They rock!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the churchill size--Need to try a lancero though


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thats great Matt. So glad you got to try the lancero. One of my favorite of the V's*


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

The lancero is a great cigar. It's nice to see lanceros making a bit of a comeback. There's something special about some thinner guage cigars.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Saw some of those at the B&M, they're huge.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

thats a long one...good stuff!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it is my 2nd favorite size after the double toro... just a great stick!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2007)

The V is one of the few smokes that I have had in multiple sizes. I generally find one size of a smoke and stick with it, but have tried the Churchill, the Robusto, the Special V (figurado) and the torpedo. Each offers a definitely different experience. My favorite remains the Special V, but I guess I need to go give the Lancero a shot.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

there an awsome smoke


----------



## JKELLY0312 (May 4, 2008)

I have toured many cigar factories but no one has the enthusiasm for how his tobacco is processed like Gilberto Oliva. Fire up a smoke, pour some cuban coffee and he will fill an afternoon with major knowledge. They are some of the best people in the industry and when they are on their "A" game, they produce some of the best ever. Enjoy.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet,it's good to hear someone enjoying their cigar!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

I had one tonight. It was very good. I got almost 2hrs out of it. I think I am a fairly slow smoker though.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Right now they are my everyday/go to smoke. I have had a bunch and they are tasty. Only one plugged out of damn near 30. I will be getting another box. They smoked great right away. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The lancero is great! It comes in boxes of 36.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the Oliva lancero! A verry flavored smoke! But 1,5 hour for a Lancero?
Your slow.....really slow! :lol: 
No kidding I'm glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

amateurke said:


> I love the Oliva lancero! A verry flavored smoke! But 1,5 hour for a Lancero?
> Your slow.....really slow! :lol:
> No kidding I'm glad you enjoy it!


I know, I couldnt believe it either. I wanted to light another one right after I finished that 1 :lol:


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

There is just tons of flavor in those lancero V's. I just bought a box of Churchills last week. Now I guess I'll have to pick up another box of Lanceros.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I had to do it picked up two today,they just looked too good..


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

paint said:


> I had to do it picked up two today,they just looked too good..


They are an awesome smoke. Glad you picked some up


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

The Vs are great, I have several boxes - if you like the Vs - you might try the Oliva Gs, they are good also.


----------

